# First Layer



## newguy36 (Feb 23, 2010)

I figured it was time to upgrade my cotton under layer. I went out and got:

Under Armour Men's ColdGear Fitted Mock - Dick's Sporting Goods

and

Under Armour Men's Cold Gear Action Legging - Dick's Sporting Goods

Will these items make a good under layer? Has anyone worn under Armour stuff while boarding? If so did you get the compression fit, or the loose fit?


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

Curious as well...about to throw down on a fitted mock....they have so many different kinds that I dont even know what to get. Orginal mock, evo mock...blah blah blah


----------



## bee28kay (Oct 3, 2010)

I wear a fitted mock under armour that i used to play softball in. Its from their "all season" gear collection where it is supposed to keep you warm and dry in cold weather but also works in hot weather too. ive never had any problems on the mountains with it. But i live in socal and ive never ridden in anything less that 40 degrees lol 

anyway, under armour is awesome. but if i didnt already have one, id probably be fine with a $10 thermal from big 5.or sportschalet. you really just need the sweat wick-ing action. anything is better than cotton


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I wear the $9 Starter base layers from Walmart. They work great for the 20-30 temps we get in St. Louis.


----------



## ahfunaki (Jan 2, 2010)

john doe said:


> I wear the $9 Starter base layers from Walmart. They work great for the 20-30 temps we get in St. Louis.


I might have to check those out, how comparable are they to Under Armour, providing you've worn Under Armour?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I haven't tried UnderArmor stuff because it is 4 times the price. Both the UA 1.0 and the Starter stuff are 100% polyester so I can't imagin that big of difference. I can also say that I wear them all day while working. You can also find stuff at Sams that is Poly and wool and about twice as thick for $20. I have one of those shirts for colder days.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I got a pair of the Sam's Club baselayer and they're actually heavier than my Sessions, Dakine, and Bakoda baselayers. And I got them on clearance for $12...They're called Paradox Technical Baselayer


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

The Walmart stuff will work, but the Under Armour stuff is a cut above in terms of fit & finish.

If you are looking for something that will just get the job done for cheap, then there are plenty of polyester shirts that can be used as a base layer. However, if you plan to keep your gear for a few years and maybe use it for other non-snowboard purposes (layering up when it is cold out, etc), then I would suggest trying on the UA/Patagonia/etc stuff.

I find it to be more comfortable and it seems like it will hold up better than the bargain brands. 

Don't get me wrong, UA is overpriced... but if you can find it on discount (marshall's, TJ maxx), then its a fair price for what you get.


ahfunaki said:


> I might have to check those out, how comparable are they to Under Armour, providing you've worn Under Armour?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Omniwool is the stuff from Sams that i have. 2 layers, 20% merino wool/80% polyester outer layer and 100% polyester inner layer. $15 a piece at Sams this year. It's also what my friend wears when he is delivering 1000 cases of beer at night during winter.OMNIWOOL Multi-Sport Hiking


----------



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

if you have a target or marshals nearby you can look there. They have the special base layers made for riding for 9 or 10 dollars. If your no riding in too cold weather like out west get the midlayer one. It'll keep you warm and no sweaty. It the compression shirt and pants though. If you're riding out east where it freezing as hell get the a heavier baselayer or you can wear the midlayer stuff and just wear some sweat pants over them. Thats what i do but my pants are more of a shell and get pretty cold.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

I have some head gear for 1rst layer and it fully rocks. I really want to get a really warm leg layer, might try that under armor stuff.


----------



## newguy36 (Feb 23, 2010)

I tried the cold gear yesterday, and it did a pretty good job at keeping me warm. My coat and pants are a shell, so i had to wear a middle layer too. It was in the single digits for most of the day.


----------



## ZOOM 3 (Dec 16, 2010)

just picked up the nike pro combat dri-fit hyperwarm thermals yesterday. I have a lot of other standard/cheaper thermals that are about half the thickness so looking forward to see if there's a big difference!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I have been a religious UA supporter. I love their compression fits. I've tried other compression type fits, but UA's is the best. Uncomfortable at first if you're not used to the tightness, but superb once you get used to it. I have also noticed that it does reduce muscle fatigue.

I am also a huge fan of Smartwool. Excellent, excellent products. I like to wear my UA compression as first layer, and Smartwool midweight top as a second. I gotta pick up some Smartwool pants now. As for their socks... I will no longer buy any other brand. The medium cushion PHD socks are easily the best snowboard socks I have ever worn.

Keep in mind, if you go with Merino wool products, they take some greater care when washing. I hang dry mine. My wife made the mistake of drying her socks and they shrunk terribly lol. I'm sure they will stretch back out though.

Word of caution, Smartwool is expensive. However, I wouldn't say they are overpriced. The Merino Wool they use is high quality. It's better than a lot of the Merino Wool sweaters I see in those high end stores like Macys.

http://www.snowboards.net/smartwool...ent=SmartWool&utm_campaign=www.snowboards.net


----------



## ESW (Jan 2, 2009)

Under Armour is awesome, I definitely have to say it's a great buy. It is pretty expensive though, but if you go to marshalls I've seen the 2.0's for 20 bucks. I prefer the compression turtle necks though, I feel like the 2.0s are a little itchy sometimes because of their style. The compression gear is going to feel a bit weird when you first put it on because of how tight it is, but trust me after 10 minutes you'll probably forget your wearing it. The reason for the tightness is to better transfer moisture to the outside and the formfit makes it so it's like another layer of skin and you don't even feel like your wearing it anymore. Overall, try to find a good deal on them from like marshalls or tj max, but you can't go wrong with the stuff. I used to work at Under armour and the evo stuff is just the newer versions I think, I'm not really sure what the difference is though, because I don't work there anymore haha.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Underarmor stuff costs about 60 to 80 Euros over here, thats more than 100 dollars...


----------

